
If Your Users Are Forging Trails, Should You Build Them a Path? - jonwestenberg
https://medium.com/@jonwestenberg/-75cdfe191e96#.zijqo687a
======
brudgers
A deeper question is: should you build software that facilitates users going
off and forging their own path? Build something that eventually gets its own
email system?

